# Canyon Nerve AL 29 Gewichts Optimierung



## GeorgeP (29. Juni 2013)

Im März hatte ich die Möglichkeit ein paar 29er Fully`s auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

Schnell stand fest das mein Hardtail nun ausgedient hat und so viel meine Wahl auf das Nerve AL 29. Nur welches Model wusste ich noch nicht, da ich aber gerne selber schraube sollte es schon mal nicht das 9.9 SL werden. Bei dem Preis haben mich da die Laufräder gestört aber auch das 9.9 hat diese Laufräder. Naja das 8.9 hat durchgängig SRAM Ausstattung was nicht so mein ding ist und dann wäre der Austausch aufwand doch etwas arg groß geworden.

So ist es ein 7.9 geworden, was es jetzt gilt Gewichts mäßig zu Optimieren.

Hier geht es nicht um Leichtbau, sondern um bezahlbares Gewichts Tuning.

Zu mahl bei 85 Kg fahrfertig eh kein extremer Leichtbau möglich ist.

Die ersten Parts sind schon vorhanden und um abzuschätzen wo das Gewicht landen wird gibt es auch eine Teile liste.

Die endgültige liste gibt es dann am ende wenn das Bike fertig ist, dann sind alle teile auch tatsächlich gewogen.

Ach über den sinn oder Unsinn brauch hier gar nicht diskutiert werden. Ich hab einfach Spaß dran etwas zu Optimieren 

Here we go!







 Procraft Superlite 






Answer Pro Taper 720/1"rise






 SQ-Lab 611 Carbon


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juni 2013)

Na die wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten 



NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro X-Line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juni 2013)

Ja, der Gewichtsfetisch Anpassung auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse ist immer etwas feines, gerade bei einem so vielfältigen Hobby 
Bei mir waren die Reifen Original RaRa 547 Gramm und RoRo 513 Gramm drauf, der RoRo ist aber auch $chon verkauft. Funktionstuning bzw. Gewichtstuning nach unten waren bei mir bislang Deore XT-Kassette 11-36, Geax Latex-Schläuche, transparente ODI-Griffe sowie FSA Sattelstütze und Lenker. Weiterhin habe ich - durch leider schlechte Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe - die Reifen getauscht, aber gegen Mehrgewicht; beim HR-Reifen 14 Gramm und beim VR-Reifen 162 Gramm zusätzlich investitiert und bin bislang super zufrieden 
Dazu noch Tacho...nicht gewogen... und seit heute eine KeFü lite, Bionicon v02.
Mein Wohlfühl-Sattel Terry Fly GT Gel darf seinen Dienst weiterhin tun, trotz nur 7 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis 
Für geplante Hobby-Marathonrennen werde ich aber noch in leichtere Laufräder investieren, für vorne schwebt mir da sogar Tubular vor. Mal schauen... 

Dir weiterhin viel Vorfreude und Spaß beim Feinschliff 

Edith sagt: Bei den Schläuchen hast du dich vertan, es sind serienmäßig die 19A verbaut, die dann zusammen 280 - 290 Gramm wiegen. Also weniger Gewichtsersparnis oder das AL 7.9 in M ist noch leichter als von dir vermutet


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ja kein freund von Schwalbe, aber der RoRo und der RaRa sind für ihre einsatzzwecke schon sehr gute reifen.

Wenn diese aber runter sind werde ich mal ein Kombi aus Maxxis Aspen und Ikon ausprobieren. Sind ja in der selben gewichtsecke.

Ok dann werde ich mal  in meiner liste  die Schläuche korrigieren!

Wenn für mein Remedy endlich die richtige kefü eintrifft kommt die bionicon ans Nerve   Gut investierte 19g

Die parts werden jetzt so nach und nach eintrudeln, nur mein Bike lässt noch auf sich warten


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Juli 2013)

Der nette Herr von DPD hatte was feines für mich

Spart zwar nicht viel Gewicht, aber so ein bisschen bling bling muss auch sein 


SHIMANO XTR 2-/10-fach Umwerfer FD-M986-DA Direct Mount


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Juli 2013)

und weiter geht's mit neuen teilen 

Shimano Deore XT CS-M771-10 Kassette 11-36 Z.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Juli 2013)

Etwas Farbe am Bike kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## marc9999 (5. Juli 2013)

Toller Fred! Bitte auch weiterhin so pflegen. Kannst du vll mal beschreiben wie sich das Fahrgefühl durch die Gewichtsreduzierung verändert hat?


MFG Marc


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Juli 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Toller Fred! Bitte auch weiterhin so pflegen. Kannst du vll mal beschreiben wie sich das Fahrgefühl durch die Gewichtsreduzierung verändert hat?
> 
> 
> MFG Marc


 

Werd ich machen !

Da es sich um gerade mal ein Kilo handelt, wird sich das kaum bemerkbar machen.
Am Berg wird es sich etwas besser beschleunigen, thats it ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juli 2013)

N Kilo mehr Schenkel + Waden wären mir bergauf noch hilfreicher


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> N Kilo mehr Schenkel + Waden wären mir bergauf noch hilfreicher


 
Hehe lach, kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juli 2013)

und weiter geht's, ein Satz Kettenblatt Schrauben von Reverse.


----------



## Dinocek (6. Juli 2013)

sehr cooler thread! -finds gut, wenn man sein bike selbst noch individualisiert; außerdem machts schrauben auch ne menge spaß!
bin gespannt was am ende rauskommt!
ich werde mir bei zeiten andere laufräder gönnen, aber dazu muss der geldbeutel noch ein wenig trainieren!


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juli 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> sehr cooler thread! -finds gut, wenn man sein bike selbst noch individualisiert; außerdem machts schrauben auch ne menge spaß!
> bin gespannt was am ende rauskommt!
> ich werde mir bei zeiten andere laufräder gönnen, aber dazu muss der geldbeutel noch ein wenig trainieren!


 
Ein neuer LRS steht bei mir auch an, leider stimmt der Reibkoeffizient zwischen meinen fingern auch nicht so recht. Somit wird das mit dem neuen LRS auch erst etwas später


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2013)

Hi,

versuchst du, zunächst die Crossride auf Tubeless umzurüsten oder kommen Latexschläuche rein?

LG


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> versuchst du, zunächst die Crossride auf Tubeless umzurüsten oder kommen Latexschläuche rein?
> 
> LG


 
Ich werd die Crossride auf tubeless umrüsten, man nehme dazu das Bontrager Rim Strip!

KLICK

Da hält der reifen Bombe drauf!


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juli 2013)

So vorerst das letzte teil was im Zulauf war Shimano Dura Ace CN 7901 116 Glieder, gekürzt auf 108 Glieder wird sie ca. 237g wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2013)

und weiter gehts.

Leider passt sie farblich nicht so ganz zu den anderen blauen teile, aber gewichtsmässig nicht schlecht ...










Auch die bremse ist nun da, Avid Elixir 7













Der LRS ist im zulauf, es fehlen dann noch Sattelstütze und ein Vorbau.


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2013)

Zwei ganz wichtige dinge sind nun heute eingetroffen...

Reverse RCC 309 400mm







und nicht ganz unwichtig, das teil der begierde


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2013)

Tatsächliches ausgangsgewicht mit Pedale, die 140g differenz werden sich ja noch aufklären


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Juli 2013)

So heute schon mal angefangen das teil zu zerlegen und die abgebauten parts zu wiegen.
Jetzt sind es nur noch 57g differenz, die sich auf rahmen, dämpfer und schaltaussenhüllen verteilt.

Dämpfer wird noch gewogen

Mein ziel sub 12 scheint aufzugehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So heute schon mal angefangen das teil zu zerlegen und die abgebauten parts zu wiegen.
> Jetzt sind es nur noch 57g differenz, die sich auf rahmen, dämpfer und schaltaussenhüllen verteilt.
> 
> Mein ziel sub 12 scheint aufzugehen



Bin gespannt wieviel Marge zu Sub 12 am Ende für ein Paar feine und haltbare Reifen übrig bleibt. Mit den dünnwandigen Schwalbes RaRa hinten 500 Gramm  glaub ich nicht wirklich an lange viel Freude, trotz tubeless


----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2013)

So das wichtigste ist nun gekommen

Leider etwas schwerer wie angegeben. Soll: 1450g Ist: 1491g


----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2013)

Zielgewicht fast ereicht, leider fehlt noch der vorbau und die Hintere bremse. Für diese fehlt mir noch die Bremsleitung, ist aber im zulauf.

Auch fehlen die schalthebel, aber da möchte ich mir gerne XTR gönnen und alles geht nun mal nicht auf einmal 

Derzeitiges gewicht. Schalthebel,bremse und vorbau bringen nocheinmal gute 120g


----------



## ONE78 (1. August 2013)

Schönes bild das letzte.


----------



## marc9999 (1. August 2013)

TOP! Echt super


----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2013)

Merci, freut mich zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2013)

Bist n lässiger Schrauber, mit Spaß und Verstand


----------



## Dinocek (1. August 2013)

das letzte bild ist episch!

gib dann mal bescheid, wie du mit den laufrädern zufrieden bist.


----------



## dj_holgie (1. August 2013)

Schönes Spiel mit dem Schatten, echt super . So eine Werkstatt hätte ich auch gerne. Gingen die Reifen denn ohne Probleme auf die Crest Felgen drauf?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2013)

Ich durfte ja beim umschrauben zuschauen, bissl mit Hand anlegen, u.a. bei den Reifen und die haben gut Spiel auf den Crossrides gehabt....wären fast von selbst runtergesprungen


----------



## olihT (2. August 2013)

Echt toll geworden.

Gruß


----------



## Micha382 (2. August 2013)

Hattest du nicht rote Felgen, die auf dem Bike sind ja blau?


----------



## GeorgeP (2. August 2013)

@ all
Freut mich das es gefällt

@ Micha
Die Mavic Felgen haben rote decals das stimmt. Die jetzigen ZTR. Crest haben das eigentlich auch. Da mir das aber nicht gefiel hab ich mir blaue machen lassen


----------



## GeorgeP (2. August 2013)

So nun ist auch die hintere bremse montiert, sub 12 sind schon mal erreicht.
Mit dem neuen vorbau fallen nochmal 50g


----------



## GeorgeP (2. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Schönes Spiel mit dem Schatten, echt super . So eine Werkstatt hätte ich auch gerne. Gingen die Reifen denn ohne Probleme auf die Crest Felgen drauf?




Hi, also die reifen gingen schon stram auf die Crest und ohne reifenheber auch nicht zu bewerkstelligen.

Ich würde es aber dennoch als ok bezeichnen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

so jetzt ist auch endlich der Vorbau eingetroffen, spart nochmal 71g
und gecleant sieht der doch mal tres chick aus 

KALLOY UNO 7050 31,8x90mm


----------



## Joe79 (19. August 2013)

Wow, wirklich ein tolles Ergebnis! Wie viel Zeit und Geld hast Du denn bisher in den Umbau gesteckt?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Wow, wirklich ein tolles Ergebnis! Wie viel Zeit und Geld hast Du denn bisher in den Umbau gesteckt?




Merci, freut mich zu hören...

Was die zeit anbelangt, das reine umbauen geht ja recht zügig vorrann. Das waren rund 2 1/2 stunden.
Aber die recherche wo ich welche teile zum welchem preis bekomme und das wiegen hab ich jetzt nicht nachgehalten. Denke das waren auch nochmal 2-3 abende ...

Finanziell hilt sich das noch in grenzen, so wie das bike jetzt dort steht, war  es immer noch billiger wie das 9.9 SL 

Dabei ist mein Bike nochmal 300g leicht mit pedale wie das 9.9 SL  und sogar 669g leichter wenn ich es ohne pedale wiege


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die schalthebel und dann ist erst einmal schluß mit tuning


----------



## GeorgeP (5. September 2013)

So nun folgt vorläufug das letzte update und somit ist die teileliste auf dem letzem stand.

Shimano XTR SL-M980, mit gekürzten schaltzügen dann 228g


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2013)

Zur vollständigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. September 2013)

Wenn Du auf Klickpedale umsteigst, kannst Du nochmal 100gr sparen


----------



## Joe79 (6. September 2013)

Ja wird doch George! Für ein 29er Alu Fully ein richtig krasser Wert...


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf Klickpedale umsteigst, kannst Du nochmal 100gr sparen




Komme ich irgendwie nicht klar mit, kopf sache halt. Ich hab aber schon ein paar flats gesehen die nochmal 100g sparen




Joe79 schrieb:


> Ja wird doch George! Für ein 29er Alu Fully ein richtig krasser Wert...



Merci, ohne das die haltbarkeit bei 85Kg fahrfertig leidet, kann ich nochmal 110g einsparen. Am schaltwerk und lenker geht nochwas


----------



## GeorgeP (15. September 2013)

Eigentlich sollte ja jetzt erst mal schluß sein mit parts, aber im Bikemarkt hat mich dieses nette schaltwerkwerk förmlich angesprungen 

XTR RD-M985 SGS


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2013)

und wie immer ein bild an der waage, mit neuem leichterem lenker und pedale sollten doch 11,5X kg möglich sein


----------



## standy1000 (18. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Etwas Farbe am Bike kann ja nicht schaden



Hallo,

kannst Du mir bitte sagen, ob die Farbe der Reverse Teile dark blue 
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/-BLU...appe-CNC-mit-Aluschraube-dark-blue--5480.html

oder

light blue
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/-BLU...ppe-CNC-mit-Aluschraube-light-blue--5479.html 

sind. 

Wie ist der Farbunterschied zu den blauen Kappen der Gabel?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## GeorgeP (18. September 2013)

Ich habe dark blue genommen da sie besser zu den felgen decals passen.

Das light blue hat in etwas die selbe farbe wie die kappen der gabel.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2013)

So und weiter gehts, jetzt kommen mal echt leichte flatt pedale.Mal sehen wie die sich jetzt über den herbst/winter machen werden!

Jetzt sollte ich bei 11,5x Kg angekommen sein, da geht nochwas


----------



## Stable (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
aufgrund der Inspirationen von George hab ich ein Nerve AL 29 stealth etwas modifiziert. Bin zwar noch über 12 kg (12,33), aber ich wollte im "rustikalen" Bereich bleiben. Vielleicht klappt es auch mit Bilder einstellen - vom Stealth gibt's glaub keine bis wenige. Lfs ist ein Bor: Naben und 366er Felge + Sapim Race Speichen (1,5 waren mir zu unsicher), der mit den Schwalbe RR mal gleich 850 g Ersparnis brachte. Vorbau ist ebenfalls ein Kalloy, der mit Carbonspacern ca. -50 g zum Iridium brachte. Pedalen sind robuste Wellgo B087 DH aus Magnesium, die mit Reflektoren bei ca. 380 g liegen (billiger als NC 17 Sudpin). Lenker ist ein Al-Mountain CrankBrothers Iodine 11 mit 3 cm Rise, der tatsächlich die angegebenen 178 g einhielt. Damit kompensierte ich das Mehrgewicht der Ergon GS2-Griffe. Der leichtere Lfs brachte deutlich mehr Fahrcomfort: Bei der ersten Fahrt mit dem Original-Crossride war ich etwas erschrocken. Im Wiegetritt ließ sich das Nerve durch die Kreiselkräfte kaum hin und her bewegen und fuhr sich recht träge. Das hat sich spürbar mit dem Bor gebessert 
 @George, wie bekommst du die Bilder direkt eingebunden?

Grüße!


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2013)

Bei den Pedalen solltest Du unbedingt was machen, die sind bleischwer, da gibt es leichte mit 100gr weniger. Ergonomische Griffe und bar ends solltest Du ev. auch überlegen gegen leichtere zu tauschen. Dann noch ein leichten Carbon Flaschenhalter mit 20gr. Dann kommst Du ganz schnell auf die 12.00 

Fährst Du tubeless ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stable (20. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen solltest Du unbedingt was machen, die sind bleischwer, da gibt es leichte mit 100gr weniger. Ergonomische Griffe und bar ends solltest Du ev. auch überlegen gegen leichtere zu tauschen. Dann noch ein leichten Carbon Flaschenhalter mit 20gr. Dann kommst Du ganz schnell auf die 12.00
> 
> Fährst Du tubeless ?



Naja, ursprünglich hatte ich die Wellgo-Pedalen von George im Visier. Die Lagerung ist da nicht besonders. Am 26er fahre ich ein Wellgo D10 DH Kombipedal. Das wiegt knapp über 500 g. Allerdings: Nadellager auf der Innenseite, Rillenkugellager außen. Das ganze gut gedichtet. Ist durch die Dichtung nicht wirklich ein Wunder an Leichtlauf, aber fast unkaputtbar. Das B087 ist ähnlich robust. Mir brach mal an einem Anstieg vor Jahren eine Pedalachse eines anderen Herstellers, vom Aufbau her fast gleich wie das Wellgo von George. Das war echt keine gute Erfahrung. Gott sei Dank ist nichts Schlimmes passiert. Der Weg nachhause war allerdings noch weit ... Da mache ich lieber keine Kompromisse. George kann ja berichten, wie sich das Pedal schlägt. Am restlichen Gewicht kann sicherlich noch geschraubt werden - wenn wieder Geld in die Kasse kommt. Nerve AL + Umbauten sind eben auch schon rund 2850/2900  (hab nicht mitgezählt ). Mit dem jetzigen Gewicht kommen meine strammen Waderln schon ganz gut zurecht 

Fahre mit Schläuchen (Schwalbe 19A). Milch ist mir auf längeren Touren zu unsicher - da schleppe ich dann auch vorsichtshalber zwei Ersatzschläuche rum. Die habe ich deshalb gleich montiert


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Oktober 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @_George_, wie bekommst du die Bilder direkt eingebunden?
> 
> Grüße!




Erst einmal kompliment zum recht geilem bike 

jeder im IBC hat ein eigenes fotoalbum, da lädst du erst einmal die bilder rein.

Da suchst du dir die gewünschte größe aus die du hier einfügen möchtest.
Dann kopierst du den link, 

Oben wo schriftgröße steht ist ein Quadratisches kästchen, das klickst du an und fügst den link ein. Thats it 


Zu den pedalen, ich hatte mal ein paar wellgo M111 mit ti achse die achsen sind baugleich, wenn man alle 5-6 monate die lager etwas fettet halte die auch.


Die schläuche würde ich sofort verbannen, ich fahre schon seit 3 jahren tubeless.
Ob in den alpen oder auf den heimischen trails ob fette enduro schlappen oder leichte dünnwandige CC pellen. Ich hatte noch nie einen plattfuß, aber schon reichlich löcher die die milch immer gut gedichtet hat.

Einen reserve schlauch hab ich aber dennoch mit, risse in der seitenwand kann die milch nicht dichten.

Der fahrkompfort steigert sich nochmal deutlich und der rollwiederstand geht auch noch etwas runter und man kann den luftdruck noch ein wenig absenken !

Es gibt auser der erstmontage , die etwas fummelig sein kann, keine nachteile.

Achja spart auch nochmal 114g an gewicht 

Eine leichte sattelstütze und weg mit den hörnchen griffen oder was wirklich leichtes!

Dann biste schon bei sub 12Kg, wenn du jetzt noch leichter willst wird es teuer !


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Oktober 2013)

Es geht mal wieder weiter mit teilen, diesmal zu gunsten des fahrkomfort.

Da ich mich an meine Reverb am Remedy so gewöhnt habe musste das Carbon teil leider weichen.

Das gewicht wird an andere stelle wieder eingespart aber das wird noch ein weilchen dauern bis diese teile kommen.

Here we go. Reverb Stealth 30,9x380 Mod. 2014. Incl, Remothebel und leitung.
Nach kürzen der leitung 550g


----------



## Micki (20. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall die Hörnchen weg! Bikes mit Hörnchen sind sooo hässlich!

Warum fahrt Ihr denn keine Klickpedale? Da gibts doch auch schön leichte Teile.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Warum fahrt Ihr denn keine Klickpedale? Da gibts doch auch schön leichte Teile.




Bei mir ist es reine kopfsache, ich hab das mal probiert.Bei fast jeder tour hab ich min. 1-2 mal auf dem kreuz gelegen weil ich nicht schnell genug raus kam.


----------



## Stable (20. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es reine kopfsache, ich hab das mal probiert.Bei fast jeder tour hab ich min. 1-2 mal auf dem kreuz gelegen weil ich nicht schnell genug raus kam.



Eben, deshalb habe ich am 26er ein Kombipedal - sobald es an riskante Abfahrten oder schmale Trails geht steige ich um. Das 29er ist eher für weniger "gefährliche" Einsätze, da kann ich gut darauf verzichten. Allerdings sind Klickis für Sprünge geiler (aus meiner Sicht). Da bleibt das Bike an den Füßen hängen ... und bergauf kann man neben drauf treten auch ziehen.
 @_George_: Danke übrigens für die Tipps  Früher war ich aktiver Radsportler (Rennrad), deshalb stehe ich oft berghoch im Wiegetritt. Da finde ich Hörnchen praktisch. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da auch leichtere, mal sehn.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Oktober 2013)

So da ich ja nun keinen schnellspanner mehr brauche, gibts jetzt eine farblich perfekt ,zum restlichen blau, passernde sattelklemme.


----------



## Ritzibi (5. November 2013)

Hallo George,

könntest du evtl. die Excel-Tabelle zum Download bereitstellen?
Würde gerne mal meine Daten hier bereitstellen.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2013)

Mal sehen ob das klappt, wenn das nicht geht schick mir deine email adresse

Teileliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (5. November 2013)

Perfekt,

hat geklappt, vielen Dank.
Werd dann mal die Liste füllen.
Bin zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber es wird so langsam....
Letzter Reinfall war zumindest optisch eine EC90 Stütze mit 163 Gramm, passt nicht zum grau/grün, schade...
Bilder gibt´s dann auch.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Perfekt,
> 
> hat geklappt, vielen Dank.
> Werd dann mal die Liste füllen.
> ...




Sehr fein, ein paar updates kommen bei mir auch noch. Wird aber nicht vor ende des monats werden.

Wie immer dann mit bildern und das bike an der waage


----------



## vitaminc (6. November 2013)

Wo bleibt die XTR Kassette ?


----------



## GeorgeP (6. November 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die XTR Kassette ?




Kommt zum frühjar, oder doch zu weinachten


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2013)

Erster!!!  

Melde Vollzug, die in China bestellten Pedale sind eben angekommen, von zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit 

Ausgepackt, ein paar Fotos gemacht (kann ich jetzt aber nicht posten) und auf eine Briefwaage gepackt, die 245 Gramm anzeigt 

Da meine Five Ten Freerider Elements inzwischen auch in der richtigen Größe eingetroffen sind (fallen eine halbe Nummer kleiner aus), wird nachher geschraubt und dann direkt mal ausprobieren- Jipppiiiieeeh!!


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

So ich hab dann weihnachten etwas vorgezogen und es gibt jetzt ein schönes updatet.


Race Face Next SL 175mm 24/38t







Xpedo XMX24MC







Shimano XTR 980 11-36







Exotic 750 31,8 5° upsweep 9° backsweep






und einmal nach dem endlabeln







Und zu guter letzt die teileliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> und einmal nach dem endlabeln



Wie ist Qualität der Produkte ?
Lieferzeit ?
Wie hast Du die Label wegbekommen (waren das nur Aufkleber) ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2013)

Die Spry bin ich heute morgen schon mal probeweise zum übernächsten Bäcker und zurück gefahren.......für meine Standardschuhgröße passt es gut und auch mit den Freerider Elements für kleine Hüpfeinlagen


----------



## Stable (16. November 2013)

Wo habt ihr die Pedalen bezogen? Die gefallen mir  Die Kurbeln allerdings auch ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2013)

Gönn uns doch mal die Exclusivität mit den Pedalen


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

Und wie immer das bild an der waage!


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wie ist Qualität der Produkte ?
> Lieferzeit ?
> Wie hast Du die Label wegbekommen (waren das nur Aufkleber) ?



Die verarbeitung ist 1A

Das label ist auflackiert, ich habe es mit 800 schmirgel entfernt und habe dann wieder eine dünne schicht klarrlack aufgetragen !


----------



## Stable (17. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gönn uns doch mal die Exclusivität mit den Pedalen


Okay, im Moment sind meine dank Reflektoren ganz sinnig. Aber wenn die Tage wieder länger werden - glaub 21. Dezember  - könnt ihr das Geheimnis lüften


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. November 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt auch mal wieder etwas für mehr Fahrspaß und weniger Gewicht getan. 
Den 700mm Cobalt 2 (Alu, 267 Gramm) habe ich durch den 740mm Cobalt 11 (Carbon, 212 Gramm) ersetzt. 
Weitere Bilder in meinem Album.

Der Winter ist noch lang, da geht noch mehr. 
Bis zum Frühjahr steht auf jeden Fall noch ein neuer Laufradsatz an.
Mal sehen wie der neue Veltec Strike so ist.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. November 2013)

Sieht doch schon mal chick aus der lenker, hat genau die richtige breite und spart gewicht 


Aber anstelle der Veltec laufräder würde ich mir etwas mit mehrt innenmaulweite gönnen.

WTB i23 oder Amride 25 oder ZTR Crest bzw Flow EX, bekommt man günstig bei AS


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon mal chick aus der lenker, hat genau die richtige breite und spart gewicht


Jo, auch von mir einen 


GeorgeP schrieb:


> Aber anstelle der Veltec laufräder würde ich mir etwas mit mehrt innenmaulweite gönnen.
> 
> WTB i23 oder Amride 25 oder ZTR Crest bzw Flow EX, bekommt man günstig bei AS


Bei mir aktuell hoch im Kurs, leider noch nicht erhältlich: WTB Kom i23 
Werde mal schauen, wie günstig es werden kann, darauf einen vernünfigen und soliden LRS aufzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (21. November 2013)

Die kom wird aber ganz schön teuer, ca. 75 nur die felge bei einem gewicht von 550g.
Das geht günstiger und leichter ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2013)

Da liegst du bissl daneben 
To put things into perspective, a KOM i23 (the i23 stands for internal 23mm) in 29â flavoring tips the scales at a mere 426 grams.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. November 2013)

Info hatte ich von hier KLICK


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2013)

Die KOM i23 wird angeblich bei ca. 100 liegen.
Aktuell befinden sich einige dieser Felgen auf dem Schiff und sollten die Tage hier in Deutschland eintreffen. Denke die meisten sind schon vorbestellt, und die nächste Lieferung wahrscheinlich erst wieder Februar/März.

Wie steif die Felge sein wird, bleibt noch abzuwarten, ich bin skeptisch.

Wenn einem Lasergravuren nicht stören, und nicht auf höchste Steifigkeit/Qualität aus ist, dann gibt's diese Budget-Knaller: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=74&products_id=809

Ansonsten ist auch Fun Works 4Way mit Amride25 sicher ein guter Budget-Laufradsatz.


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2013)

Gewicht KOM i23:


----------



## psyheiko (25. November 2013)

Hey George,

sehr geil was Du bisher aus deinem AL29 gemacht hast.
Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den ZR Crest Laufrädern?
Sind die ausreichend steif?
Wenn ich mich nicht irre wiegst Du auch knapp um die 80 kg und der Ausstattung nach (Reverb Stealth) fährst Du auch mal ruppig bergab!
Alles mit den ZR Crest oder hast Du noch ein zweites paar Laufräder?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (25. November 2013)

psyheiko schrieb:


> Hey George,
> 
> sehr geil was Du bisher aus deinem AL29 gemacht hast.
> Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den ZR Crest Laufrädern?
> ...




Erst mal danke für die blumen 

Gewichtsmässig bin ich schon an der grenze der ZTR Crest, der muss aber auch nur für CC und Marathon herhalten.
Bin aber auch schon ruppigere sachen damit gefahren und das hat er bis jetzt gut weggesteckt.

Aber fürs gröbere, sowie winterbetrieb, hab ich mir noch einen zweiten LRS gegeönnt,den Amride25. Der wiegt aber auch nur schlanke 1760g bei einer innenmaulweite von 25mm.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Dezember 2013)

So ein kleines bremsenupdate, spart nochmal 46g bei gleichzeitger funktionsverbesserung !


Formula Zweiteilig 180mm














BBB PM +20mm extra light adapter


----------



## hellomarkus (27. Dezember 2013)

der Thread ist ne super Hilfe! 

Bin  noch unentschlossen was die LRS angeht. Wiege mit voller Winterspeck-Montur sicher meine 92Kg. Fahre überwiegend CC mit dem Nerve und wenige Single Trails. 

Meint ihr die Notubes Arch EX passt da dennoch?! Laut den Angaben (hier) ist für AM bei 85KG schluss - die knacke ich allerdings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. Dezember 2013)

hellomarkus schrieb:


> der Thread ist ne super Hilfe!
> 
> Bin  noch unentschlossen was die LRS angeht. Wiege mit voller Winterspeck-Montur sicher meine 92Kg. Fahre überwiegend CC mit dem Nerve und wenige Single Trails.
> 
> Meint ihr die Notubes Arch EX passt da dennoch?! Laut den Angaben (hier) ist für AM bei 85KG schluss - die knacke ich allerdings




Ich denke das wird die schon verkraften !


----------



## Ritzibi (27. Dezember 2013)

hellomarkus schrieb:


> der Thread ist ne super Hilfe!
> 
> Bin  noch unentschlossen was die LRS angeht. Wiege mit voller Winterspeck-Montur sicher meine 92Kg. Fahre überwiegend CC mit dem Nerve und wenige Single Trails.
> 
> Meint ihr die Notubes Arch EX passt da dennoch?! Laut den Angaben (hier) ist für AM bei 85KG schluss - die knacke ich allerdings


Erfahrungsgemäß ist da noch jede Menge Sicherheit drin.
Bin auch bei ähnlichem Gewicht wie du schon Crossmax SLR (noch am 26") gefahren und das ohne jegliche Probleme.
Wichtig ist das die Laufräder sauber abgedrückt werden, mehrfach.
Ansonsten, je nach Budget, bei den bekannten Laufradbauern einen bauen lassen.
Ich hab einen hier im Forum gekauft, nicht billig aber ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...king-kong-notubes-archex-29-lrs-1600g-wie-neu

P.s. Das geht natürlich auch leichter, aber irgendwann wird's dann kritisch


----------



## hellomarkus (27. Dezember 2013)

Ryde Trace XC und WTB i23 wird ja auch vereinzelt als Alternative empfohlen. Da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen bzw. man liest wenig drüber. Der Arch Ex ist da logischerweise schon verbreiteter, wenn auch schon länger am Markt (was nicht negativ ist).


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe seit letzte Woche die KOM i23 in 29", ein Leichtwunder ist sie natürlich nicht, die Verarbeitung und das Finish jedoch echt schön.
Bei mir kommt der Laufradsatz mit Hope (20mm/X12) und belastungsgerechter Sapim-Einspeichung auf ca. 1790gr.


----------



## hellomarkus (28. Dezember 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich habe seit letzte Woche die KOM i23 in 29", ein Leichtwunder ist sie natürlich nicht, die Verarbeitung und das Finish jedoch echt schön.
> Bei mir kommt der Laufradsatz mit Hope (20mm/X12) und belastungsgerechter Sapim-Einspeichung auf ca. 1790gr.


wie ist dein Eindruck bisher?


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2013)

@hellomarkus
Bike ist noch nicht fertig, werde erst im neuen Jahr zum Fahren kommen, aber zumindest kannst Du auf den Bildern die Felge sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-bike-of-steel.662396/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (8. Januar 2014)

Super spannend hier mitzulesen! So wie ich das hier verfolge, dürfe ein Nerve29 unter 11kg als tourentauglicher Aufbau absolut machbar sein. Na schauen wir mal wann wir es hier sehen...


----------



## Ritzibi (9. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Super spannend hier mitzulesen! So wie ich das hier verfolge, dürfe ein Nerve29 unter 11kg als tourentauglicher Aufbau absolut machbar sein. Na schauen wir mal wann wir es hier sehen...


Bestimmt sind 11kg drin,

hängt aber auch vom Fahrergewicht und Budget ab.
Irgendwann leidet halt dann die Funktionalität bzw. Stabilität, wenn man es übertreibt.
Meins wiegt jetzt knapp unter 12kg, was schon ein guter Wert für ein 29er-Fully ist - find ich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Januar 2014)

Tja, dafür dann u.a. die Rahmengarantie vergeigen wäre es mir nicht wert, ein kleiner Riss und Canyon ist fein raus 
Der George steckt sich lässig ne leichte Carbonstütze statt der Reverb Stealth rein und ist bei 11,2 Kilo und weiterhin voller Garantie


----------



## Ritzibi (9. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Tja, dafür dann u.a. die Rahmengarantie vergeigen wäre es mir nicht wert, ein kleiner Riss und Canyon ist fein raus
> Der George steckt sich lässig ne leichte Carbonstütze statt der Reverb Stealth rein und ist bei 11,2 Kilo und weiterhin voller Garantie


Der Lack ist *nur* wegen der Optik und *nicht* aus Gewichtsgründen runtergekommen.
Da hab ich sogar den Verlust der Gewährleistung in Kauf genommen.
Nach 2 Jahren wäre dann eh Schluss, da ich Zweitbesitzer bin, die freiwillige Garantie von Canyon ist ja beschränkt auf den Erstbesitzer


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Januar 2014)

Also ohne funktionseinbußen komme ich mit meiner Carbonstütze in der tat auf 11,2 Kg. Bei tausch vom Sattel und der gabel komme ich sogar auf 10,7-10,8 Kg.

Aber dann ist beim meinen körpergewicht in bezug auf haltbarkeit schluß, dann geht es nur noch mit richtig leichtbau und ein haufen geld sogar nochmal in richtung 10,2-10,3 Kg


----------



## storcky (9. Januar 2014)

Jup, war mein Gedanke. An Stütze, Sattel und Gabel könnte man nochmal locker 600g gut machen. Huhu was ne Trailspaßmaschine


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Sattel und Gabel werden bestimmt auch noch folgen, aber jetzt muß ich erst einmal mein Remedy etwas Gewichts optimieren


----------



## Ritzibi (10. Januar 2014)

Sattel hab ich jetzt auch mal nen Tune Speedneedle montiert, spart zum original verbauten X1 Sattel knapp 200 Gramm und zum aktuell verbauten immer noch ca. 100 Gramm.
Sieht zwar martialisch aus, ist aber recht bquem, wobei das bei Sätteln ja bekanntlich pauschal nicht gesagt werden kann.
Gabel hab ich auch schon überlegt, weiß nur nicht welche da wirklich sinnvoll Gewicht spart, bei gleichguter Funktion?


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Also der Sattel soll bei mir der SQ-Lab super 6.1 werden, hat ca 90g nur der Preis ist exorbitant hoch. 

Die Gabel wird wohl die Reba werden, wiegt ca 1590g für 370€


----------



## Ritzibi (10. Januar 2014)

Tja,

leichte Sättel kosten richtig Asche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Januar 2014)

der speedneedle ist mein nächstes projekt. derzeit ist mein sofasattel mit 338 gr ne echte wucht. aber der speedneedle wird noch bis märz warten müssen. dann habe ich mal richtig gewicht reduziert. hoffe der ist auch bequem...


----------



## storcky (10. Januar 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Gabel hab ich auch schon überlegt, weiß nur nicht welche da wirklich sinnvoll Gewicht spart, bei gleichguter Funktion?



Lefty 29" mit 110mm - einbaufertig gute 1600g und funktioniert um einiges besser


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Lefty 29" mit 110mm - einbaufertig gute 1600g und funktioniert um einiges besser




Sieht aber grotten häßlich aus und ob die wirlich besser arbeit mag ich nicht zu beurteilen, hab ja noch keine gefahren !


----------



## storcky (10. Januar 2014)

wenn dich die optik nicht überzeugt wird es die performance. heißt nicht umsonst einmal lefty immer lefty


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

wie gesagt ich bin noch keine gefahren und ich kenne auch keinen der sie am bike verbaut hat...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2014)

Es gibt auch Weibsen, die sind ne Bombe im Bett.......aaaaber..........man muss im Leben vieles, aber nicht wirklich alles ausprobiert haben


----------



## Ritzibi (10. Januar 2014)

Ohne Frage, die Lefty ist echt eine top Gabel, hab die auch schon gefahren
Aber mit der Optik konnte ich mich nie so recht anfreunden.
Dazu kommt noch, dass dann zumindest ne neue Nabe und entsprechend einspeichen etc. fällig wären.
Dazu auch noch Vorbau, wird dann recht teuer der Spaß.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Januar 2014)

Mich würde eher der Wegfall der 6 Jahre Rahmengarantie stören, da es bei Canyon keine offizielle Freigabe für Lefty gibt. Offiziell muss der Rahmen ja für Doppel Brücken Gabel freigeben sein. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man mit der Lefty kein Gewicht spart, zu mindestens wenn man sich dieses original 200 Gramm Steuerrohr kauft.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis_1337 (12. Januar 2014)

Du spinnst ja!  Aber ich kann nichts negatives dazu sagen - ich habe innerhalb von einem Jahr mein Giant von 14kg auf 12,5kg (ohne vario stütze wäre noch weniger drin..) getrimmt..aber du bist ja der überhammer 
Wenn du nach einem leichten sattel suchst - Selle Italia SLR TT - 135gr nachgemessen, aber das weißt du sicherlich schon .. finde ich sehr komfortabel 
Stell mal ein aktuelles, schönes Foto hier rein! bin gespannt wie's aussieht
Zur Gabel - was hältst du von einer World Cup SID ? Aber die wirds nicht mit 110mm geben.. mhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (13. Januar 2014)

Dennis_1337 schrieb:


> Du spinnst ja!  Aber ich kann nichts negatives dazu sagen - ich habe innerhalb von einem Jahr mein Giant von 14kg auf 12,5kg (ohne vario stütze wäre noch weniger drin..) getrimmt..aber du bist ja der überhammer
> Wenn du nach einem leichten sattel suchst - Selle Italia SLR TT - 135gr nachgemessen, aber das weißt du sicherlich schon .. finde ich sehr komfortabel
> Stell mal ein aktuelles, schönes Foto hier rein! bin gespannt wie's aussieht
> Zur Gabel - was hältst du von einer World Cup SID ? Aber die wirds nicht mit 110mm geben.. mhh


Wer spinnt???


----------



## storcky (26. Januar 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> ...Mal davon abgesehen, dass man mit der Lefty kein Gewicht spart, zu mindestens wenn man sich dieses original 200 Gramm Steuerrohr kauft.
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



woher hast Du Deine Informationen? Leg mal die Fox Float 32 incl. QR-Achse (gern auch incl. Nabe) auf die Waage...

Lefty 1440g
Adapter gekürzt 180g
Lefty Nabe 125g


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> woher hast Du Deine Informationen? Leg mal die Fox Float 32 incl. QR-Achse (gern auch incl. Nabe) auf die Waage...
> 
> Lefty 1440g
> Adapter gekürzt 180g
> Lefty Nabe 125g


 
Brauch ich nicht, ich bin ja nicht der einzige mit einer Waage:

Wiegt mit Steckachse ca. 1,6 KG
http://r2-bike.com/FOX-Federgabel-29-32-Factory-Float-100-CTD-Adjust-FIT-2014-weiss-QR15-tapered

Warum denn jetzt die Nabe mit reinnehmen? Es gibt doch bei Lefty genauso Leichtbaunaben wie bei konventionellen Naben. Eine Tune King ist doch auch nicht schwerer?


----------



## storcky (27. Januar 2014)

Du musst schon bei einer 120mm Fox Float 32 schauen 
...und was die auf die Waage bringt hat der George ja nun oft genug dokumentiert...


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Du musst schon bei einer 120mm Fox Float 32 schauen
> ...und was die auf die Waage bringt hat der George ja nun oft genug dokumentiert...



Welche 29er Lefty mit 120mm und den 1440 Gramm meinst du denn uberhaupt? Ist das die neue Hybrid?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## storcky (27. Januar 2014)

29" Lefty mit 110mm (Ultra/Max/29er 90mm - alles baugleich). Gibt es so nicht zu kaufen ist aber eine ähnliche Kiste wie die 110mm Fox OEM die eigentlich eine 120mm ist...quasi eine 140mm Lefty Max mit Federwegsbegrenzer auf 110mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. Januar 2014)

Die Fox ist ja die orginalgabel, wiegt so um 1870g

Die lefty ist ja eine aftermarket gabel, also sollte man die auch mit einer aftermarket gabel vergleichen. Das wäre dann die neue RS Sid Mod. 2014 mit 1535g.
Steifigkeit ist vieleicht etwas schlechter aber das ansprechverhalten ist richtig top sollte der lefty in nichts nachstehen, also auf der haben seite ist das geringere gewicht sowie der günstigere anschaffungspreis und ich brauche auch keine andere nabe !
Die optik lass ich mal bewusst außen vor!

Wer also vorranging gewicht sparen möchte ist mit der Sid besser bedient, wer was exkulsives haben möchte greift dann zur Lefty!

Also weiter gehts mit gewichtsoptimierung. Teile auf der waage und am bike sind gerne gesehen


----------



## Dennis_1337 (27. Januar 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Wer spinnt???



Da Georg  war ja bloß Spaß


----------



## ONE78 (27. Januar 2014)

Also wer mal ne vernüftige lefty gefahren ist, der weiß das dieses ansprechverhalten nicht zu toppen oder vergleichen ist!


----------



## storcky (27. Januar 2014)

Georg, da hast du wohl recht. Am Ende ist es ne Philosophiefrage...ne gebrauchte Lefty aus 2012 ist nicht viel schlechter als ne neue. Die Dinger halten bei normaler Pflege ewig. Preislich ist man dann auf gleichem Niveau wie ne neue SID - hier würde ich mir ne gebraucht Gabel dann aber ganz genau ansehen...


Waagenphotos werden gemacht


----------



## storcky (8. Februar 2014)

Und wen es interessiert:

1410g Lefty Alu PBR 110mm		 
185g Adapter
125g CD Lefty Nabe
-----------------------
1720g 

gegen

1824g Fox incl. Achse
156g Novatec QR15 Nabe
------------------------
1980g


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

Da du ja nachrüstest solltest du bitte aber noch eine Sid als vergleich mit rannziehen

Das könnte dann so aussehen

1521g SID XX WC Worldcup 
156g Novatec QR15 Nabe
-------------------------
1677g

Aber bitte keine diskssusion wegen dem ansprechen und der steifigkeit, das sind allenfals dinge die man im statischen bereich merkt. Auf dem trail spielt das keine große rolle mehr !


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2014)

@storcky 
Kannst du bitte auch mal ein Foto des Bikes von vorne posten, danke im Voraus 
Was mir so außer dem "uniquen" Erscheinungsbild durch die Lefty noch ins Auge fällt, sind der weiterhin verbaute "bleischwere" Canyon Sattelspanner und die Kombination aus weit hinten positionierten Sattel und dem langen Vorbau...wie lang ist der bitte??


----------



## ONE78 (8. Februar 2014)

Ist das wirklich 29zoll?


----------



## joe1702 (8. Februar 2014)

10,5g hat die Procraft PRC SPK1
habe ich mir mal zugelegt


----------



## storcky (9. Februar 2014)

Der Canyon Spanner macht seinen Job perfekt...ich sehe da keinen Grund den zu Tauschen. Der Vorbau hat 100mm. Bild von der Front versuche ich mal morgen zu machen.
Die 100mm der SID wären mir dann doch zu wenig...die 110mm Lefty fühlen sich nach mehr an als die 120mm Fox. 120mm waren bei der Lefty leider nicht drin, dann schleift die Krone am Reifen im dümmsten Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

Hier geht es um gewichtsersparniss und nicht ob ein teil seinen job macht, denn dann hätte ich an meinem Nerve nichts tauschen müssen !

Die Sid gibt es auch mit 120mm aber man kann sie auch auf 110mm traveln, wenn man`s denn mag


----------



## storcky (9. Februar 2014)

Gut. Die Definition von "Optimierung" ist persönliche Auslegungssache. Aber mal der Versuch einer Definition: 
Reden wir von Gewichtssenkung um jeden Preis oder von einer sinnvollen Balance aus Gewicht, Preis und Funktionalität/Haltbarkeit (und ggf. noch Optik)? Aber zugegeben, diese Bewertung wird bei jedem Unterschiedlich ausfallen...weswegen für Dich George die Lefty keine Option ist (Optik...)


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Gewichtsersparnis im Bild, ggü. Serie:
Ahead Carbon Spacer mit Aluschraube, 10 Gramm
Kalloy Uno 70mm Vorbau, 55 Gramm
Carbonspacer, 8 Gramm
Lenker 3T Extendo 740mm, 127 Gramm
Moosgummi Griffe, 69 Gramm
Geax Latexschlauch, 18 Gramm
...den Reifen diesbezüglich bitte wegdenken


----------



## storcky (9. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @storcky
> Kannst du bitte auch mal ein Foto des Bikes von vorne posten, danke im Voraus



Bitte: 
Aufkleber der Gabel kommen wohl noch runter...


----------



## storcky (9. Februar 2014)

Vorher
Sram X9 36/22




Upgrade
Sram XO mit Carbon-Ti 38/22


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gewichtsersparnis im Bild, ggü. Serie:
> Ahead Carbon Spacer mit Aluschraube, 10 Gramm
> Kalloy Uno 70mm Vorbau, 55 Gramm
> Carbonspacer, 8 Gramm
> ...



Du hast den Sattel vergessen, dann kommst du auf eine ersparniss von 437g abzüglich dem mehrgewicht der Lev. Bleiben dann noch schlanke 200g über.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Vorher
> Sram X9 36/22
> Anhang anzeigen 272211
> 
> ...




Optisch will mir die gabel immer noch nicht gefallen!

Die sram kurbel ist ja mal schön leicht, welches lager wird da benötigt ?


----------



## storcky (9. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die sram kurbel ist ja mal schön leicht, welches lager wird da benötigt ?



Die Titanblätter reißen es halt raus...
Standardlager dieses Nerve 8.9 (Sram BB92 Pressfit)


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

hat also eine 24mm welle, die kurbel würde ich mir glatt an meine neues Tyee schrauben! Dann sollten auch die normalen shimano HT II lager gehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (9. Februar 2014)

Nein. Sram (GXP) haben 22mm Achsen...


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

Ok dann muss ich mir noch so ein lager besorgen, na da bin ich mal gespannt was so ein lager wiegt


----------



## storcky (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

Hab da schon was leichtes gefunden mit 78g, ich brauche aber BSA das auf dem bild ist dann pressfit.


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Die Titanblätter reißen es halt raus...



Das klingt interessant...da muß ich mal googeln.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Februar 2014)

Gpx hat rechts 24mm und Links 22mm.
man kann mit einem Adapter jedes ht2 Lager nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du hast den Sattel vergessen, dann kommst du auf eine ersparniss von 437g abzüglich dem mehrgewicht der Lev. Bleiben dann noch schlanke 200g über.


Ich schrieb ja explizit, die Gewichtsersparnis *im Bild* 

Ansonsten könnte ich außerdem noch eine XT-Kassette aufzählen, den hinteren Latexschlauch, den weggefallenen Neopren-Kettenstrebenschützer, Titanschrauben und -muttern für die KS Lev, die 10-Gramm-Sattelklemme.....so gut wie nix am Rad gemacht....


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

Dann führ doch mal die gesamte gewichtsersparnis auf, ist ja auch für andere ganz interessant zu sehen wie und wo man gewicht spart ohne gleich arm zu werden


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Bitte:
> Aufkleber der Gabel kommen wohl noch runter...


 Danke, storcky bin auch für mit ohne Aufkleber  es mag gefallen oder nicht, unique ist es allemal


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn mir die Lefty optisch nicht gefällt, ich finde es super klasse das es Leute gibt die sich so etwas zusammentüfteln


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Dann führ doch mal die gesamte gewichtsersparnis auf, ist ja auch für andere ganz interessant zu sehen wie und wo man gewicht spart ohne gleich arm zu werden


Du hast ja von mir da auch schon Tipps bekommen und umgesetzt  schick mir deine Excel-Tabelle per Mail und ich stelle hier demnächst was ein, spätestens wenn die Waage unter 12,5 anzeigt  kann aber noch 10 bis 14 Tage dauern .


----------



## Challenge (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo...

mal noch ein kleiner Beitrag zum Thema Gewicht einsparen. Aheadkappe von Extralite einzeln 1,7g und mit hohlgebohrter Aluschraube 2,9g.
Die orig. Schraube lag vorher allein bei 13g.

Habe auch ein paar kleine Veränderungen durchgeführt.

Ritchey WCS Griffe,Tune Sattelklemme, Conti RK-RS, Michelin 26 Zoll Latex, Sattel Ritchey WCS Carbon, Ashima PM Adapter, KMC X10 SL.

Anfangsgewicht mit Pedalen lag bei 12,5kg. Nach den kleinen Eingriffen liegt das Rad bei 12,03kg.
Lenker,Sattelstütze und Kasette werden noch gewechselt. Ich kann mir vorstellen so um die 11,8....könnte dabei rauskommen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, nett, aber den Sch... mit hohlgebohrter Aluschraube soll einer verstehen 

Reifen, Stütze und Klemme begrenzen den Einsatzbereich außerdem schon ganz ordentlich, meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach .


----------



## Challenge (22. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja, nett, aber den Sch... mit hohlgebohrter Aluschraube soll einer verstehen
> 
> Reifen, Stütze und Klemme begrenzen den Einsatzbereich außerdem schon ganz ordentlich, meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach .


----------



## Challenge (22. Februar 2014)

Thema ganz einfach Gewicht einsparen.Was verstehst du an der Schraube nicht. Hält super und außer zum Lager einstellen brauchst du die sowieso nicht. Mit dem Einsatzbereich ist das ja so eine Sache. Da kann man lange darüber reden. Sollte jeder nach seinen Vorlieben machen. Ich fahre in dieser Kombi 24h Rennen, Marathons und auch ausgiebige Radtouren durch das Erzgebirge und Alpen sind kein Problem. (max.hinten noch X-King) Das ist ja das gute am Nerve, das man mit unterschiedlichen Anbauteilen denn Einsatzbereich in die eine oder andere Richtung schieben kann.

Anderes Thema. Ab Mai ist der Weg frei für  den Stoneman Erzgebirge. Die Tour kann individuell gestartet und beendet werden. Bestimmt eine feine Sache.Weitere Infos im Internet.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Bei mir werkelt eine Carbon-Aheadkappe plus ebenfalls Aluschraube, wie auf der Vorseite zu sehen, aber warum bitte die noch hohlbohren? Um NullkommaX Gramm zu sparen? Warum bohrst du nicht noch mehr Löcher in deine Anbauteile? Macht das keinen Sinn? Beim Nerve29?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Challenge (22. Februar 2014)

Frag doch den Hersteller der hat gebohrt. Ahedkappe und Schraube waren zusammen im Lieferumfang. 
Das ist das schöne an einem Forum, ein Bild und stundenlange Diskussionen.
Grüße


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Februar 2014)

Hier geht es um gewichtsoptimierung und da gehören auch hohlgeborte Schrauben dazu. 
Es mäkelt doch auch keiner rum wenn du dir an dein 13 Kg bike titanschrauben montierst. 
Es kann doch jeder sein bike optimieren wie er mag


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Jawoll, euer Hochhohlgeboren


----------



## AlMartino (23. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen,

was haltet Ihr von dem verlinkten Laufradsatz für mein 8.9?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...630g-Laufradsatz-29er-inclTLR-Kit::62948.html

Gewicht, Preis und Tragfähigkeit finde ich in Ordnung.
Wie ist die Qualität der verbauten Teile?
Mein Kampfgewicht liegt übrigens bei 88KG.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2014)

Die hat hier im Thread wohl noch keiner gefahren?
Mit der Suchfunktion "Atmosphere XL" konnte ich direkt ein paar interessante Beiträge bzw. User finden, die die Felgen fahren...vielleicht da mal per PN freundlich nachfragen?


----------



## minor (23. Februar 2014)

Challenge schrieb:


> Habe auch ein paar kleine Veränderungen durchgeführt.
> 
> Ritchey WCS Griffe,Tune Sattelklemme, Conti RK-RS, Michelin 26 Zoll Latex, Sattel Ritchey WCS Carbon, Ashima PM Adapter, KMC X10 SL.



Also auf eine Variostütze würde ich heute nicht mehr verzichten wollen, Gewicht hin oder her.
Und den Sattelschnellspanner gegen eine Schelle mit Inbus auszutauschen finde ich wirklich Sparen am falschen Ende.
Da würde ich dann lieber auf das Navi verzichten, bzw. es jemand anders an den Lenker schrauben


----------



## ONE78 (23. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> was haltet Ihr von dem verlinkten Laufradsatz für mein 8.9?
> 
> ...



Die Teile sind schon gut und der preis ist super, leider gehen die Meinungen zur aufbauqualität bei AS sehr weit auseinander. Kannst also glück haben, aber 88kg und artgerechter Haltung würde ich da auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Tocca (23. Februar 2014)

Hat schon mal jemand von euch den Dämpfer beim nerve gewechselt, wenn ja für welchen habt ihr euch entschieden?

Ich favorisiere den Monarch XX, was sagt ihr? Gewicht sparen würde ich dann auch noch


----------



## AlMartino (23. Februar 2014)

> Die Teile sind schon gut und der preis ist super, leider gehen die Meinungen zur aufbauqualität bei AS sehr weit auseinander. Kannst also glück haben, aber 88kg und artgerechter Haltung würde ich da auf Nummer sicher gehen.



Eigentlich sind die Laufräder bis 100Kg freigegeben.
Was wäre in dem Fall die "sichere Nummer", ein Systemlaufrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (23. Februar 2014)

Nein, kein systemsatz.
ein gut aufgebauter lrs vom Profi


----------



## AlMartino (23. Februar 2014)

Bekommt man das was für max. 400€?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Februar 2014)

Wird knapp.
oder kauf den günstigen und lass ihn überprüfen, also gleichmäßigkeit und Höhe der speichenspannung.


----------



## AlMartino (23. Februar 2014)

Also gehts nur um die Aufbauqualität von AS und nicht um die verbauten Teile?
Gibt es sonst noch gute Shops, wo man sich einen Laufradsatz anfertigen lassen kann?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Februar 2014)

Shops gibs viele, aber bei dem preis können die eben nur ausm Automat fallen und dann muss man glück haben bei der Qualität.


----------



## Tocca (24. Februar 2014)

Tocca schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von euch den Dämpfer beim nerve gewechselt, wenn ja für welchen habt ihr euch entschieden?
> 
> Ich favorisiere den Monarch XX, was sagt ihr? Gewicht sparen würde ich dann auch noch


 
ich glaube der ist hier bisschen unter gegangen, deswegen noch mal als Reminder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. Februar 2014)

Tocca schrieb:


> ich glaube der ist hier bisschen unter gegangen, deswegen noch mal als Reminder




Hier bist du eher falsch mit deiner frage, hier gehts vorrangig um gewichtsersparniss. Schau mal hier rein 

KLICK

Ich meine da hat schon jemand mal einen anderen dämpfer verbaut !


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> was haltet Ihr von dem verlinkten Laufradsatz für mein 8.9?
> 
> ...




Meine beiden LRS sind von AS, an einem ist mal eine speiche gerissen. Wurde aber anstandsloß getauscht. Ich denke damit machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Februar 2014)

Neues hinteres Laufrad, gemacht bei AS.

Felge: Ryde Trace XC, 21mm Maulweite - Speichen: DT Comp Race 2.0/1.6mm - Nippel: Alu schwarz - Nabe: Funworks N Light Evo - Felgenband: Tesa 4288/15mm, schwarz - Gewicht: 796 Gramm.
Der montierte Ikon 3C EXC misst 1,5mm breiter ggü. der Mavic Crossride. Wirkt auch höher, das habe ich aber noch nicht nachgemessen...soll er sich mal ein bissl ausruhen, vor dem First Ride


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Februar 2014)

Wenns den reifen in die breite zieht kann er nicht höher werden !

Schön leicht ist ja schon mal !


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Februar 2014)

Rechne ich jetzt die XT-Kassette mit 338 Gramm dazu, sowie die Bremsscheibe mit 132 Gramm und die Schrauben mit 10 Gramm, währen das Pi x Daumen 285 Gewichtsersparnis 

P.S.: Lieber breit als hoch *hüsthüst*


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Februar 2014)

Die Schrauben wiegen 16 g es sei denn du hast ti Schrauben. Die Wiegen ca 8-9g


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Februar 2014)

Die Crossride hat ziemlich hohe Felgenflanken, ich denke das ist der begrenzende Faktor bei der dortigen Reifenbreite auf der Felge bzw. auch der Grund, warum manche trotzdem einen Hans Dampf im Nerve 29 fahren können. 
Man, was freu ich mich auf die erste Ausfahrt, den ersten Bergsprint


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2014)

Mal ein kurzes Feedback zu den 268 Gramm weniger am Hinterrad 
Gefühlt fühlte sich das Rad etwas spritziger an und auch etwas leichteres Rollen****....als wenn 29er nicht schon gut genug rollen 
Ich weiß, ist alles nur Einbildung von wegen rotierende-Masse-Ammenmärchen, *fühlt *sich aber dennoch halt gut an 

Mit dem Vorderrad werde ich auch noch einmal knapp 300 Gramm an Gewicht machen. Das wird mein April-Schmankerl 





****solange ich Schmalz in den Beinen *fühlte*


----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2014)

Na dann biste ja fast bei deinem zielgewicht, fehlen dann nur noch 200g zu den 12,5 Kg


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2014)

Die schaffe ich mit den Reifen, die ich hier liegen habe...hinten Ikon vorne CM verkehrt...kein Prob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stable (6. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Feedback zu den 268 Gramm weniger am Hinterrad
> Gefühlt fühlte sich das Rad etwas spritziger an und auch etwas leichteres Rollen****....als wenn 29er nicht schon gut genug rollen
> Ich weiß, ist alles nur Einbildung von wegen rotierende-Masse-Ammenmärchen, *fühlt *sich aber dennoch halt gut an
> 
> ...



Das sind keine Märchen, sondern einfache Physik. Mein BOR-LRS mit RoRo fährt sich deutlich entspannter als der Crossride mit MKII und X-King. Allerdings merke ich das hauptsächlich beim Vorderrad, z. B. beim Lenken oder im Wiegetritt. Der Gewichtsunterschied liegt bei ca. 850g insgesamt.


----------



## Ritzibi (23. Juli 2014)

Tach auch,

hier mal mein Nerve.

Das Bike wiegt so wie es da steht, 11,66kg bei folgender Ausstattung:

Schaltung: komplett SRAM X01
Sattelstütze - Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Vorbau - Syntace Megaforce II
Lenker - Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Laufräder - Tune King / Kong mit NoTubes ArchEX 29
Reifen - Schwalbe Rocket Ron tubeless montiert
Bremse - Avid Elixier 5 mit Alligator Windcutter Scheiben
Pedale - Syntace No. 9

Am Anfang:






Dann:





Jetzt:


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juli 2014)

Ist das ein 32er KB vorne? Ohne Variostütze wollt i nimmer...aber ein schönes Einzelstück hast du trotzdem!


----------



## Ritzibi (23. Juli 2014)

Ja,

vorne hab ich aktuell ein 32er drauf, passt fürs Mittelgebirge ganz gut.
Variostütze hat ich auch schon mal drauf, kann mich aber irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden.
Irgendwie fehlt mir da immer was zum "anlehnen" wenn die abgesenkt ist.


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt mir da immer was zum "anlehnen" wenn die abgesenkt ist.



geht mir auch so...ich brauch den sattel um ein gefühl für hinten zu bekommen.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juli 2014)

Mein bike steht nun zum verkauf

*KLICK*


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2014)

Wie jetzt, Du auch demnächst auf Whyte unterwegs ? Ist das ansteckend ? Was ist passiert ?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (27. Juli 2014)

Bin auch sprachlos...


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub es wurde ein Propain Tyee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juli 2014)

Mein Tyee reicht mir für das bischen was ich noch fahre vollkommen aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2014)

Bei mir schlägt wohl kommende Woche auch der erste Interessant für mein Nerve auf, na mal sehen...


----------



## Ritzibi (21. August 2014)

Mal ein kleines Update.
Da ich jetzt für mich zur Erkenntnis gekommen bin das mir 1x11 völlig ausreicht, musste der Halter für den Umwerfer weichen.
Hier ging´s jetzt nicht um´s Gewicht, sondern nur um die Optik.
Wobei, wenn´s interessiert, der Halter wog 25 Gramm..
Nachahmung nur für Leute empfohlen, die mit ner Feile wirklich umgehen können....
Jetzt gefällt´s mir besser:


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. August 2014)

Hallo Klaus,

das nenne ich mal konsequent gecleaned ;-)
Sieht aber gut aus.  

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. August 2014)

Sieht super aus! Respekt vor der handwerklichen Leistung.  

Ich hoffe nur, dass du diese Zeilen noch lesen kannst. Auf den Fotos ist im Hintergrund ein Ungeheuer zu sehen...


----------



## Ritzibi (21. August 2014)

Danke, bin dem Ungeheuer gerade noch entkommen, aber super beobachtet, ist mir gar nicht mehr aufgefallen...

Ansonsten ist halt wichtig das Rahmenrohr selbst nicht zu schwächen.
Von daher würde ich, sollte es jemand vorhaben, von Dremel etc. abraten!
Die Gefahr das man abrutscht ist doch recht hoch und dann wird das Sattelrohr eben zwangsläufig dünner, obwohl das schon recht dickwandig ist.
Ich hab nur den Halter selbst großzügig abgesägt und den Rest bündig gefeilt, anschließend poliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hexberger (9. September 2014)

Da ich mir jetzt auch ein Nerve 8.9 bestellt habe, würde ich einfach interessieren, ob man die von euch getätigten Gewichtsoptimierungen auch tatsächlich beim Fahren merkt. Oder dienen diese Änderungen in erster Linie der Optik? Ich hatte leider noch nie die Gelegenheit ein optimiertes Bike zu fahren.


----------



## filiale (9. September 2014)

Geh mal zum Händler Vorort und fahre ein Bike mit 13 kg und ein Bike mit 10 kg. Wenn Du einen Unterschied spürst beantwortet sich die Frage von selbst. Wenn Du nichts spürts bist Du eher unsensibel, das macht aber nichts, dann laß einfach alles original und hab Spaß an einem sowieso schon tollen Bike.


----------



## Ritzibi (9. September 2014)

Hexberger schrieb:


> Da ich mir jetzt auch ein Nerve 8.9 bestellt habe, würde ich einfach interessieren, ob man die von euch getätigten Gewichtsoptimierungen auch tatsächlich beim Fahren merkt. Oder dienen diese Änderungen in erster Linie der Optik? Ich hatte leider noch nie die Gelegenheit ein optimiertes Bike zu fahren.



Ob 13 oder 11,5 KG merkst du wirklich gewaltig.
Am Meisten bringen halt die Laufräder was, sind halt auch nicht ganz billig (stabil und leicht ).
Aber auch sonst macht's mehr Spaß mit nem leichten Bike...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Geh mal zum Händler Vorort und fahre ein Bike mit 13 kg und ein Bike mit 10 kg. Wenn Du einen Unterschied spürst beantwortet sich die Frage von selbst. Wenn Du nichts spürts bist Du eher unsensibel, das macht aber nichts, dann laß einfach alles original und hab Spaß an einem sowieso schon tollen Bike.


Auf 10 Kg kriegst Du das Nerve 8.9 aber nur mit enormem Aufwand (auch finanziell)


----------



## Ritzibi (9. September 2014)

Würde sagen, fast unmöglich ohne funktionelle oder stabilitätsmäßige Einbußen in Kauf zu nehmen.
Meins wiegt jetzt aktuell 11,5 kg und da sind jetzt wirklich schon top Teile verbaut.


----------



## filiale (9. September 2014)

Das mit den 10kg war auch nur ein bewußtes Beispiel damit der Fragensteller den Unterschied beim Händler und seiner Probefahrt deutlich feststellen kann. Die 10kg waren nicht auf das Nerve bezogen.

Ich denke 11,5 wie das Ex vom George oder vom Ritzibi sind die Grenze der Vernunft beim Nerve Al 29 (Kosten, Stabilität, Verschleiß).


----------



## Hexberger (9. September 2014)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Mir ging es aber nicht darum, Bike A (13 kg) mit Bike B (komplett andere Serie oder Hersteller und 10kg) zu vergleichen. Das hier Unterschiede feststellbar sind, ist klar. Mir ging es eher um z.B. ein Standard Canyon Nerve und ein gewichtsoptimiertes Nerve gleicher Serie. Wie gesagt... ich habe mir ein Nerve 8.9 gekauft. Denkt ihr z.B., dass ich den Unterschied kenne, wenn ich 600 Euro in die Laufräder investiere?


----------



## Ritzibi (9. September 2014)

Gerade bei den Laufrädern merkst du den Unterschied gewaltig.
Mein LRS von Sören Speer wiegt : Vorne: 754g / Hinten: 854g mit Yellowtape =1600g - Freigabe bis 110kg
Der verbaute Crossride LRS wog 1950g, also 350g mehr..
Das Bike wird durch leichte Laufräder spritziger, agiler.
Glaube bei 29ern merkt man das besonders.
Für 600€ solltest du auch schon was gescheites bekommen.
Dann noch umrüsten auf tubeless und alles ist gut!


----------



## Ritzibi (24. September 2014)

Weiter geht's,

ich kann's nicht lassen.
Ein bisschen musste ich einfach noch rausholen.
Die Fox Gabel gegen eine Reba RL 29 120mm MJ 2105 getauscht.
Macht 205gr Einsparung, jetzt wiegt's 11,46 kg ohne Funktionseinbußen.
Bilder folgen!

Jetzt wird's aber langsam eng....


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2014)

Wenn das Nerve AL 29 die für mich optimal Geo gehabt hätte, hätte ich auch noch mehr Geld investiert. Da es aber nicht so war, wurde es nun verkauft. 
Und das neue Bike hat dafür die optimale Geo und auch schon eine 120er Reba RL in Serie, kein Aufpreis, gleiche "Ersparnis". Wichtiger als das Gewicht ist doch aber Funktion! Und die ist bei der Reba RL doch etwas geschmeidiger als bei Fox Float Evo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (24. September 2014)

Geo passt mir perfekt beim Nerve deshalb der Aufwand, Schrauben macht ja auch Spaß.
Der erste kurze Test mit der Reba ist vielversprechend, schön fluffig das Teil und günstig ist sie auch noch, im Vergleich zur Fox sogar ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2014)

So mein Nerve ist nun verkauft, ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel spaß beim optimieren


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2014)

Tschö, du SHOPtimierer


----------



## Ritzibi (3. Oktober 2014)

So jetzt noch das versprochene Bild.
Die Reba fährt sich echt klasse.
Gewicht wie weiter oben geschrieben 11,46 Kilo.
Ohne den Rox 10 Tacho denn ich mit gewogen hatte sind's sogar nur 11,39 Kilo.


----------



## filiale (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ohne den Rox 10 Tacho denn ich mit gewogen hatte sind's sogar nur 11,39 Kilo.


Da sehe ich aber noch weiteres Einsparpotential: Hinten 140er, vorne 160er Scheibe, Flaschenhalter ab, Extralite Hypergrips ohne Lenkerstopfen, ein paar Pins von den Pedalen weg...und als finalen Rettungsschuss den Sattel mit Wurstpelle oder Aalhaut beziehen!


----------



## Ritzibi (4. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da sehe ich aber noch weiteres Einsparpotential: Hinten 140er, vorne 160er Scheibe, Flaschenhalter ab, Extralite Hypergrips ohne Lenkerstopfen, ein paar Pins von den Pedalen weg...und als finalen Rettungsschuss den Sattel mit Wurstpelle oder Aalhaut beziehen!


Das hab ich schon geahnt, als ich das mit dem Tacho geschrieben hatte.
Woher wusste ich nur, dass so ein Kommentar kommt. 
Das mit dem Tacho sollte nur mal zeigen was nur das bike nackig wiegt.
Natürlich sind die 11,46kg das maßgebenden Gewicht, weil so wird's ja gefahren.
Ich schrieb ja weiter oben, ohne Funktionseinbußen.
Leichter geht immer noch, aber dann wird's entweder sauteuer oder die Funktion, der Komfort leidet drunter.
Wobei.....
Die Bremsen wären noch so ein Punkt, aber da fällt mir nix ein was Sinn macht, wesentlich leichter ist und auch noch funktioniert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2014)

Auf jeden Fall hats jetzt eine vernünftige Gabel   übrigens, im Unterschied zum Fox-Dämpfer lässt sich der Monarch RT3 an meinem jetzigen Bike richtig blockieren. Kenne jetzt deinen "Geschmack" diesbezüglich nicht, mag aber mal gerne den Hinweis geben...wie du im übrigen richtig schrubst, sollte GewichtSHoptimierung nicht zu Lasten der Funktion gehen. Insbesondere bei den Bremsen, klar!


----------



## Ritzibi (12. Dezember 2014)

Weiter geht's:
Bei den Bremsen ging doch noch was.
Ne Hope Mono Mini wollt ich ja schon immer mal
Also Avid Elixir gegen Hope Mono Mini 2007 getauscht.
Die Funktion der Hope ist top und die Optik ein Traum.
Dazu noch Stahlschrauben an Bremssätteln gegen Titanschrauben getauscht, macht 138 Gramm weniger.
Sind dann jetzt 11,21 Kilo.

Bilder folgen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (14. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch die Bilder
Wiegt genau 11,18 Kg - gerade nachgewogen.


----------



## filiale (14. Dezember 2014)

Die hintere Steckachse würde ich tauschen (Gewicht), soooo oft wechselst Du sicherlich nicht Dein Rad, oder ?


----------



## Ritzibi (14. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, wäre eine Überlegung wert.
Die original Syntace Achse wiegt 23 Gramm weniger.


----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Dezember 2014)

@Klaus: Wie hoch ist dein BMI? Wenn der größer als 20 ist, würde ich mal anfangen am Ranzen zu sparen, denn dies ist billiger, einfacher und hat enormes Einsparpotenzial und ist Teil des Funktionsgewichts! ;-)


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Dezember 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> @Klaus: Wie hoch ist dein BMI? Wenn der größer als 20 ist, würde ich mal anfangen am Ranzen zu sparen, denn dies ist billiger, einfacher und hat enormes Einsparpotenzial und ist Teil des Funktionsgewichts! ;-)


Hi,

der ist über 20 aber noch normal.
Geht ja auch oder  vor Allem um den Spaß am Schrauben....
Fahren natürlich auch.


----------



## doncamilo (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
ich suche für die kommende Saison einen leichten Laufrad Satz für mein 2014 Nerve AL 29 8.9. Ich fahre überwiegend Waldautobahnen und selten leichte Trails. Die Laufräder sollten also Marathon orientiert sein.

Ich selber wiege 68 kg. Das ganze solle bezahlbar bleiben. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei deinem Gewicht kämen z.B. Mavic Crossmax in Frage.
Oder du lässt dir nen Satz bauen, kommt auch nicht teurer.
Kommt aber erst mal drauf an was du ausgeben willst, bezahlbar ist ja relativ.....

Siehe z.B. auch Post #200


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2014)

wenn du was leichtes für um die 1400-1500gr suchst sind mal schnell 500-600 euro weg.


----------



## Ritzibi (29. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich nur zustimmen, kostet eben ein bisschen was, lohnt sich aber.
Meine Empfehlungen:
http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/Seiten/Hauptseite.html
Von Speer hab ich den LRS hier an meinem Nerve, top Qualität!
http://www.german-lightness.de
Von German Lightness hab hab ich eine LRS am Rennrad, auch top und auch top Service.

Schreib die doch einfach mal an mit deinen Wünschen und du bekommst ein Angebot.
Noch besser, anrufen!


----------



## doncamilo (31. Dezember 2014)

Was hält der Rest vom angebotenen LRS. Jemand Erfahrungen?
Bräuchte noch Adapter von Center auf 6 Loch, bringt auch wieder Gewicht.

Gruß


----------



## Ritzibi (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich persönlich halte von Adapterlösungen nichts, gibt bestimmt auch Leute die damit gut leben können.
Aber meinen Tipp hab ich ja weiter oben schon abgegeben.


----------



## JoGm (18. Januar 2015)

Hier mal ne kleine Liste vom 2015 Modell, vielleicht is jemand an den Gewichten der Anbauteile interessiert. Leider fehlt mir gerade noch die Möglichkeit das gesamt Gewicht zu überprüfen.


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2015)

Das nackte Rahmengewicht stimmt ? Also ohne Innenlager und ohne Dämpfer und ohne Steuersatz ? Hast Du Dein Bike zerlegt gehabt ?


----------



## JoGm (18. Januar 2015)

Die grau unterlegten Gewichte sind aus dem WorldWideWeb. Wie unten beschrieben 
Werde es aber noch mal zerlegen und dann Nachtragen, nur is des Wetter gerade zu schön dafür. Mir ging hauptsächlich mal um Teile wie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze. Hab ich leider sonst nirgends was gefunden.


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2015)

OK, weil bei Dir ein * (Sternchen) davor steht aber in der Tabelle nirgends ein Sternchen zu sehen ist, war mir nicht klar daß Du die grauen Felder damit meinst.


----------



## JoGm (18. Januar 2015)

Gutes Auge, war der eigentliche Plan des so zu kennzeichnen ja. Wäre mir gar nimmer aufgefallen muss ich noch ändern. So wies da steht wiegt es laut Kofferwaage nu 13,25 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (18. Januar 2015)

Und wo möchtest du gewichtsmäßig hin?


----------



## JoGm (18. Januar 2015)

Um die 12 wären interessant und wohl vertretbar was Funktion und Preis angeht. Rumschrauen und etwas Tuning macht Laune, verfolge das hier schon ne Zeitlang und es hat auch nen große Teil zu der Kaufentscheidung beigetragen. Geiles Bike und was ihr hier so macht und umgebaut habt echt Klasse. Weiter so  dein Raw is eh ein Traum


----------



## Ritzibi (18. Januar 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Tunen, 12 Kilo sollten aber locker drin sein.
Die verbauten Teile sind jetzt wirklich nicht die leichtesten.
Wenn du Fragen hast, einfach melden.....


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2015)

Ich habe 12,3kg, bin froh gleich das 9.9 gekauft zu haben, weniger zu schrauben  gleich draufsetzen und los gehts...


----------

